# Goodbye Grasscity, greetings Rollitup!



## theganjamonger (Apr 26, 2013)

So today I was banned from Grasscity after getting in an argument with one of the douchebag troll Mods on the site after I kept getting Infractions over petty bullshit. There are some awesome people on Grasscity but the majority are ignorant, close minded, assholes who like to start shit with people with different outlooks on life. Anyways, I hope my experience with Rollitup will be better I've heard great things about this site and the rules arent as Nazi-ish. On Grasscity you cant even talk about shrooms wtf is that about? They mods use the term disrespect selectively. But enough about that, things in my life are going great I got a job working on an Organic Farm and soon i'll be moving to the great state of Colorado.


----------



## sunni (Apr 26, 2013)

welcome to the riu, however youll find assholes on any website.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah I'm actually one of them.

Shrooms? For real? That's messed up. It's just as mother nature as weed.

Anyways, welcome, have a good time, let us know if you're growing sumfah!


----------



## brotherjericho (Apr 26, 2013)

As an aside, why do some people need to tell us about bad experiences with other forums?


----------



## theganjamonger (Apr 26, 2013)

^^^^


> *
> 
> welcome to the riu, however youll find assholes on any website.​
> 
> ...


Trust me I know, for the most part I can tolerate stupid people but when the mods start threatening to ban me just because I tell someone insulting my intelligence to stfu then I have a problem. Plus the Grasscity store sucks balls.


----------



## theganjamonger (Apr 26, 2013)

> *
> 
> As an aside, why do some people need to tell us about bad experiences with other forums?​
> 
> ...


Idk I guess im still a little pissed I got banned over something so stupid, sorry for being so negative im all about good vibes.


----------



## Figong (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome to the chaos that is RIU, I am Figong - the ruthless dictator of Figongistan.


----------



## sunni (Apr 26, 2013)

theganjamonger said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> Trust me I know, for the most part I can tolerate stupid people but when the mods start threatening to ban me just because I tell someone insulting my intelligence to stfu then I have a problem. Plus the Grasscity store sucks balls.


well just a heads up no excessive swearing at other members, no name calling, harassment, or anything like that we have trolls but they know the "fine line" really well and they will do things inside the good part of the line to make you step WAY over the line and get yourself in trouble.
if you do encounter that issue here, which you will at some point, ignore the user and dont post anything back ignore them literally we have an ignore function


----------



## Figong (Apr 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> well just a heads up no excessive swearing at other members, no name calling, harassment, or anything like that we have trolls but they know the "fine line" really well and they will do things inside the good part of the line to make you step WAY over the line and get yourself in trouble.
> if you do encounter that issue here, which you will at some point, ignore the user and dont post anything back ignore them literally we have an ignore function


I'll admit, I am guilty of it if provoked. This is part of my 10 step corrections program to ensure quality posts for the RIU populace on my behalf.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> well just a heads up no excessive swearing at other members, no name calling, harassment, or anything like that we have trolls but they know the "fine line" really well and they will do things inside the good part of the line to make you step WAY over the line and get yourself in trouble.
> if you do encounter that issue here, which you will at some point, ignore the user and dont post anything back ignore them literally we have an ignore function



Now that you mention it. Kenetic Has been Harassing me lately


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> I'll admit, I am guilty of it if provoked. This is part of my 10 step corrections program to ensure quality posts for the RIU populace on my behalf.


You're So Full Of Shit LMAO!!


----------



## Figong (Apr 26, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> You're So Full Of Shit LMAO!!


Actually, I am doing better than I was... the last 2 weeks I've gotten 2 major threads locked more than once due to firing back at douchebags instead of letting a mod deal with it.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> however youll find assholes on any website.





sunni said:


> we have trolls but they know the "fine line" really well


^^Awww don't mess with the new guy. 

She's just kidding dude. There are no trolls here, and no "ignorant, close minded, assholes who like to start shit with people with different outlooks on life" at all. No sir. So indeed, must have been them, not you. Welcome, ex-member of another forum, banned for being disrespectful to others... always a great asset.


----------



## theganjamonger (Apr 26, 2013)

> *
> 
> well just a heads up no excessive swearing at other members, no name calling, harassment, or anything like that we have trolls but they know the "fine line" really well and they will do things inside the good part of the line to make you step WAY over the line and get yourself in trouble.
> if you do encounter that issue here, which you will at some point, ignore the user and dont post anything back ignore them literally we have an ignore function​
> ...


Ok good to know. I'll admit I do have somewhat of a temper but its best not to feed the trolls you are 100% right.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Actually, I am doing better than I was... the last 2 weeks I've gotten 2 major threads locked more than once due to firing back at douchebags instead of letting a mod deal with it.


I want a piece on this action.


----------



## sunni (Apr 26, 2013)

theganjamonger said:


> Ok good to know. I'll admit I do have somewhat of a temper but its best not to feed the trolls you are 100% right.


yeah keep your temper off the website, nothing good comes from an "internet gangster" LOL


----------



## theganjamonger (Apr 26, 2013)

> *
> 
> You're So Full Of Shit LMAO!!​
> 
> ...


That would have got you an infraction on Grasscity lmao, heres another example of just how out of control the mods are.


----------



## d4n (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome man, stay safe.


----------



## theganjamonger (Apr 26, 2013)

Theres going to be some interesting threads from me coming up during the summer, im planning a guerrilla grow once I get to CO, im going to crossbreed and create a strain, collect seeds, its going to be dope. 2013 is going to be a great year.


----------



## Xub420 (Apr 26, 2013)

stay cool and RIU is cool. I love this place. I dont even remeber the last time i been on facebook. This is where I chill in good ol CyberLand! Shit, RIU should setup a sims town full of dispensarys!


----------



## Xub420 (Apr 26, 2013)

Growing buds with the Kinect! Lol...


----------



## theganjamonger (Apr 26, 2013)

> *
> 
> stay cool and RIU is cool. I love this place. I dont even remeber the last time i been on facebook. This is where I chill in good ol CyberLand! Shit, RIU should setup a sims town full of dispensarys!​
> 
> ...


I deleted my Facebook a year ago, it was cool in high school and even my first year of college but I think its gay af now. If you want to talk to me call/text me fuck facebook. I think all it does is make people more narcissistic and sociopath-ey.


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah keep your temper off the website, nothing good comes from an "internet gangster" LOL


Except the end result of supplying enough requested rope to help them to expedite their own objective, (regardless of awareness), so they can dwell on their significant accomplishment before moving on to the next issue on the gangster agenda. whichever site/forum may be next in line.

I like these quotes.

*The Ego, however, is not who you really are. The ego is your self-image; it is your social mask; it is the role you are playing. Your social mask thrives on approval. It wants control, and it is sustained by power, because it lives in fear.*

*If you want to reach a state of bliss, then go beyond your ego and the internal dialogue. Make a decision to relinquish the need to control, the need to be approved, and the need to judge. Those are the three things the ego is doing all the time. It's very important to be aware of them every time they come up.
~Deepak Chopra*

Positive energy for a good experience here. Have a Good weekend!


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 26, 2013)

theganjamonger said:


> So today I was banned from Grasscity after getting in an argument with one of the douchebag troll Mods on the site after I kept getting Infractions over petty bullshit. *There are some awesome people on Grasscity but the majority are ignorant, close minded, assholes who like to start shit with people with different outlooks on life*. Anyways, I hope my experience with Rollitup will be better I've heard great things about this site and the rules arent as Nazi-ish. On Grasscity you cant even talk about shrooms wtf is that about? They mods use the term disrespect selectively. But enough about that, things in my life are going great I got a job working on an Organic Farm and soon i'll be moving to the great state of Colorado.


You get the exact same here buddy.


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 26, 2013)

theganjamonger said:


> I deleted my Facebook a year ago, it was cool in high school and even my first year of college but I think its gay af now. If you want to talk to me call/text me fuck facebook. I think all it does is make people more narcissistic and sociopath-ey.


I signed up to facebook, joined a couple of groups, apparently some people didn't like this and sent me abusive messages so I just deleted my account, can't be bothered with the hassle. The place is nearly as bad as the /b/ board of 4chan.


----------



## aseboy101 (May 5, 2013)

Ok i've been on this site for a year now and still havent figured out what these trolls and mods are. Can somebody please be kind enough to fill me in. The only trolls I know are the ones with gems in the belly buttons and have neon color hair lol...To the OP i've seen people on here go at it with one another, but for the most I dont see it that ofter. Nor ever been apart of any of it. Meet some really good folks here. Just hard to get people to reply to post sometimes if you have ?'s.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (May 5, 2013)

Try Putting your Thread somewhere where people can actually find it. THEN, Find a good head Line. Sometimes when I ask a question/Need Help, I'll post a Head Line like "10Lb Plant" and alot of people will click on that....


Trolls.... Haha... The reason why you don't see them, probably because you end up at the end, where the Mods an Admins Clean the shit up, and it's gone... Sometimes you gotta be in it, or you gotta be there to see it... The Mods will delete everything.. They Quick


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## HeadieNugz (Jul 25, 2013)

Amen Sunni,
Trolls and Flamers where ever you go, Just gotta WEED thru em to get to the good nugs.
Welcome to RUI braj, youll be better off here than on flaxcity.


----------

